# استثمر في اهم وأكبر مدن في تركيا



## ياسمين ماهر (4 فبراير 2019)

*

الاستثمار في اسطنبول

لماذا نفكر في موضوع الاستثمار في اسطنبول التي تعد من أكبر و أهم المدن في تركيا ؟ ببساطة لأنها تتميز بأنها عاصمة تركيا الاجتماعية والثقافية والسياحية والاقتصادية لأنها تقع بمكان جغرافي مميز ولها مكانة دينيه وثقافية مهمه بالاضافه إلى الطبيعة الساحرة وهي تقع في الشمال الغربي من تركيا في اقليم مرمره وتضم العديد من المعالم التي لها شهره تاريخيه و عالميه كبيرة مثل ميدان الاستقلال والعديد من المعالم السياحية التي تجذب اليها السائحين من مختلف انحاء العالم .
اسطنبول مدينة جميلة ورائعة تجمع القارتين معا وتجذب اهتمام التجار الدوليين والمستثمرين وتشهد الان انفتاح كبير في سوق العقارات بسبب الاقبال الشديد للمستثمرين الذين يسعون الى امتلاك عقارات فاخرة و فخمة من أجل الاستثمار في اسطنبول لذلك تعتبر من أفضل البلاد لاستثمار الأموال فيها والعيش بمستوى اقتصادي جيد ومرتفع بداخلها .







الاستثمار العقاري في اسطنبول :
العقارات في اسطنبول تتميز بأنها محور وقلب سوق العقارات في تركيا لذلك فأنها تستقطب وتجذب الاستثمارات العقارية الأجنبية من مختلف الجنسيات كما تتميز المشاريع والأبنية التركية الحديثة بأنها صممت وفق احدث التصاميم الهندسية والتي تتفوق على العقارات الاوروبية .
كما تضم العديد من المجمعات العقارية التي تشمل افضل الخدمات و وسائل الترفيه المختلفة من مطاعم ومقاهي ومسابح وحدائق رائعة مما يدفع المستثمرين العرب و الأجانب للاهتمام الكبير بموضوع الاستثمار في اسطنبول و شراء شقق و عقارات استثمارية وسكنية فيها .





الاماكن العقارية المهمة في اسطنبول :
هناك العديد من الاماكن العقارية المهم في اسطنبول لإيجاد عقار من أجل الاستثمار أو السكن فيها مثل بيليك دودزو وباسن إكسبريس و مسلكو باهتشي شهير وباشاك شهير .
و تتنوع العقارات في اسطنبول مثل المجمعات السكنية التي تلائم سوق العقارات في اسطنبول مثل الشقق التي تضم غرفة نوم واحدة وغرفتين و ثلاثة غرف والفلل الفخمة والقصور أيضاً .
أهمية الاستثمار في اسطنبول :
إن الطبيعة الجميله والطقس المشمس خلال جميع فصول السنة والثقافة الغنية والمعالم الاثرية المهمة والبحر الدافئ الذي يجعلها من أجمل مدن العالم بالإضافة إلى التطور الهائل الذي تشهده العقارات والتي تقدم نمط عيش مريح للمستثمرين كل هذه الامور زادت من اهتمام العرب إلى شراء العقارات المختلفة في اسطنبول خاصه مع الاعداد الكبيرة التي تهاجر إلى اسطنبول بشكل مستمر مما يزيد من أهمية العقارات والطلب عليها .
أخيرا يوجد في تركيا العديد من المشاريع الحديثة والتي تهتم بتطوير البنيه التحتية مثل خطوط النقل والمواصلات ومطار اسطنبول الجديد و مشروع قناة اسطنبول لذلك فان الاستثمار العقاري في اسطنبول فرصة مميزة ومهمه للاستفادة من غلاء الاسعار .






إن كنتم من محبي الاستثمار في اسطنبول أو الاستثمار العقاري في تركيا بشكل عام ندعوكم لزيارة المشاريع السكنية المميزة لدينا والتي تساعدكم في الوصول إلى طلبكم المحدد
نرجو زيارة الرابط التالي :
https://www.j-turkey.com/istanbul/investment-in-istanbul/
https://www.j-turkey.com

*​


----------

